# Michael Moore threatens Hillary



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

1. Michael Moore Threatens Hillary

The day after Sen. Joe Lieberman's defeat in the Connecticut primary, Michael Moore warned Sen. Hillary Clinton that strong opposition to the war in Iraq is her "only hope" of winning the Democratic nomination for president in 2008.

In a mass mailing addressed to "Friends," the Bush-bashing filmmaker wrote:

"Let the resounding defeat of Sen. Joe Lieberman send a cold shiver down the spine of every Democrat who supported the invasion of Iraq and who continues to support, in any way, this senseless, immoral, unwinnable war . . .

"Nearly every Democrat set to run for president in 2008 is responsible for this war. They voted for it or they supported it . . .

"I realize that there are those like Kerry and Edwards who have now changed their position and are strongly anti-war. Perhaps that switch will be enough for some to support them. For others, like me - while I'm glad they've seen the light -- their massive error in judgment is, sadly, proof that they are not fit for the job. . .

"To Hillary, our first best hope for a woman to become president, I cannot for the life of me figure out why you continue to support Bush and his war . . . I'm here to tell you that you will never make it through the Democratic primaries unless you start now by strongly opposing the war. It is your only hope. You and Joe have been Bush's biggest Democratic supporters of the war. Last night's voter revolt took place just a few miles from your home in Chappaqua. Did you hear the noise? Can you read the writing on the wall?"

In a postscript, Moore adds: "Republicans -- sorry to leave you out of this letter. It's just that our side has a little housecleaning to do. We'll take care of you this November."

from News Max


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Moore can say what he wants ...

but I'm betting the Senetor from Connecticut for another six years will be none other than Joe Lieberman.

I don't think Hillary is quite as STUPID as Michael Moore.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hillary and old insane Michael perhaps cooked up this letter together. Then Hillary can say she still supports the war to fool the gullible that have no memory of the real Hillary. I can still remember Bill telling us he is a centrist. Of course old MT tried to tell us he was also. MT was a centrist just like Stalin. 
I agree with you Decoy Dummy the democrats will loose to a republican or to Joe Lieberman. Either way they loose a seat.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Just a quick note. Mr Moore mentions how Kerry and Edwards flip flop towards the anti-war movement showed how unfit for the job they were, but then quickly suggests Hillary do the same thing....

Anyone else think we should just use that fat dumb bastard to test ammunition?


----------

